# NC and SC Meetup?



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Anyone out there in NC and SC want to get together? I live on the border of both states and would be more than willing to host a meet up at my tiny house with lots of land to run on. What do you think??? Could be fun!! I'm just south of Wadesboro NC. There is also a great man made lake just down the road where we can rent canoes and other fun things. Just let me know


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you help with a little more info on where Wadesboro is? I am in upstate SC, in the northwest corner. 
If you would like to think about meeting in a park setting, one of the state parks which are near the border of NC/SC on the western side or northern SC would be nice. Table Rock State Park on Hwy 11, near Pickens. There is also another state park (which is even more incredibly beautiful than Table Rock) called Jones Gap state park also off Hwy 11, near Hwy 25 (which leads to Asheville). 
Then, in NC there are so many national parks-Pisgah National Forest and the whole Blue Ridge parkway has so much potential.
But, of course, in a park, dogs have to be on leash.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

I would be interested, I am in Columbia, SC. Our Scout is still a pup, and always looking for socialization for him!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Charleston, SC here would love to meet everyone.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would love to meet up with every one. Were you thinking soon or in the Fall?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm about 5 hrs away but even coming from Georgia I would be interested if the date is in the fall. 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=wadesboro&state=NC&flv=1 for those interested here is a map if I did this right!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am smack dab in the center of the state. I am 2 hours east of Charlotte and 3 or 4 hours from the coast right on the SC border. I am about an hour from the NC zoo in Asheboro and 6 miles from Chesterfield NC. As far as state parks... let seee.... How about this one?

http://www.ncparks.gov/Visit/parks/momo/main.php

OR

http://www.fws.gov/peedee/

I was thinking maybe sometime in October when the weather cooled off a little.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Alan... You did that absolutely right!! Thank you!!!  So... October... any weekend works for me at the moment. We can even make a poll on this if you would like.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

The fall sounds good. What about leashes? In the state parks could we have them off leash any? I want them to be able to play together.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

If we can't have them off leash at the state park, we could come to my house and let them loose here. I am on almost 100 acres but it's not fenced. If we go to one of the state parks, we could bring food for the grills if available. If we meet at my house, I think I have access to a huge grill that we can use.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm in! I'm in Upstate SC as well, about 1.5 hours from Charlotte.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

:--sad:I am 8 hours away. Way to far for me.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

olik said:


> :--sad:I am 8 hours away. Way to far for me.



Oh please???? You can cram into my small house for the weekend if you want. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

LizShort said:


> Oh please???? You can cram into my small house for the weekend if you want. PLEASE!!!!


thank you .Your very kind.I 'll keep in mind the day and how is everything going. :crossfing.:uhoh:


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

October sounds great to me! Olik, I am in Columbia, SC....you could split the trip up and stay here if you can stand an 11 year old boy, 2 cats, and a spoiled golden! An, of course, my hubby and I!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Okay... How does the 2nd weekend in October sound? Saturday and Sunday if you want. If not, just Saturday. We will make it for the PeeDee Wildlife Refuge. I will look more into it. I am going to ask about a grill and where we can let the dogs off leash.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

I *think* ~ will check to be sure ~ my hubby and son are out for those dates due to a climbing trip with Boy Scouts, but Scout the puppy and I should be able to make it....keep us posted!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm available any weekend in Oct except the 17 & 18th! Any one else have any input regarding location and time.

I'm sure if we brainstorm together we can figure it out.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

No worries there  That weekend was just arbitrary  the one before or after would be fine. Just let me know. 

Oh!!! I also forgot. There is a little place that very few people use called Wadesboro City Pond. (don't ask me about the name, it's really bizarre.) We can rent canoes, go hiking, etc. It's a nice pond and has nice areas to hang out. Christopher, my son, and I go every now and then. Just a thought  Any other ideas, send them and we can figure it all out.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie and I might could do this -- looks like less than 3 hours for us -- but not the weekend of Oct 10-11. We'll be at the beach. We'll check back and see what y'all decide.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Okay... so here are our options... Please vote on this.. I will see if I can make it a poll as well... if not... give me your say and I will start the process of getting the site and getting things together 

10/3&4
10/11&12
10/17&18
10/24&25
10/31 &11/1

Just let me know what weekend works for you all and I will see what I can work out 

the poll is up and ready to voting  

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62263


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey all, I maybe down. I am in winston salem. Daisy sure would enjoy meeting some new friends!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Is anyone still interested in this? I just learned of a dog park in Greer, SC called Six Wags of Greer. http://www.upstatedogtraining.com/dog_park.htm

The site isn't that great, but I got a flier from them at the water park event the other day, and it says they have several fenced in, off leash areas (a total of 8 acres), a creek, and a nature trail. It's $5 to get in. 

If anyone's still interested, I might head up there this weekend and I can check it out.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Get together*

I would love to come as well. The first weekend in October is out for me, but anything after that is good.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun - when it occurs - you have to post pictures!! October is slammed for me with a wedding, Wilmington NC shows the 2nd weekend and then packing up going to the National.

I will be there in spirit.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Still interested dependent on the weekend!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Depending on when you guys plan it. I have a tournament this weekend but im sure I can make it any weekend after that. wow 2 hours with the pups haha


----------

